# Every Black Male Should Have a White Woman....



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males. 

Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?

thoughts...


----------



## Vastator (Oct 15, 2016)

^^^^^^ Awww somebody's  feeling the need for attention. Don't worry asslips the election will be over soon.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Vastator said:


> ^^^^^^ Awww somebody's  feeling the need for attention. Don't worry asslips the election will be over soon.


Thank you for the attention white person.


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...








Everyone fears that which they don't know.  It's not a race issue at all.  You could be from Mars and if you are unknown people will fear you.  On the other hand, it is those rare people who conquer their fear who do great things.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


I find that to be true of everyone but the white race. In general they have a fear of Black people, cats, Black plaques, Black hearts, etc etc. The adjective Black is terrifying to whites.  On the other hand they use white to characterize good. White lies are small insignificant lies to them for an example.


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Always the racist.


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







If that were true they would have never traveled to the "dark continent" and conquered it.  I find it amusing that you think you're so dangerous and tough.  You're not.  You're just another in a long line of racist bigots who thinks you know everything.  Sad really.  With your obvious passion you could actually accomplish something positive for the world.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Not all whites are racist. A large portion sure...but not all... especially the women.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


I agree, then you can feel true betrayal, as well. hahaha


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


They were afraid of the dark continent. I find it amusing you got out of my OP that i was dangerous and tough. is this your version of white male fear of Black people?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


What part do you agree on and why would i feel true betrayal?


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Don't play dumb with me racist...though you surely are dumb.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

He thinks white women can make black men more intelligent. Alas, that's not the way it works.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Please explain.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> He thinks white women can make black men more intelligent. Alas, that's not the way it works.


What made you believe anyone can boost another persons ability to learn?


----------



## gipper (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Bite me...RACIST!


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


That you should have our women. We'll keep the feminine ones though. You can have all the uppity traitors who tell black men the white men feel threatened. 

Oh and you can have Milo, but he's loyal. lol


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...







No, they weren't.  They reveled in the conquering of it.  While the blacks were mired in inter tribal warfare and butchery the white man was exploring, and conquering the world.  There were some exceptional black nations that existed before the white man conquered Africa.  But they were long gone by the time whitey showed up.  Since then it has been handout after handout to the various black run countries because they are so incompetent that they can't even feed themselves.  Thankfully there are some notable exceptions such as Botswana and Kenya, but the majority of sub Saharan Africa is a tale of woe.

And I stated very carefully that it was what YOU thought you were.  I think you're a twit.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


i can't bite you even if i wanted to. This is the internet.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


Thats mighty white of you. I prefer your feminine ones though. They seem the most helpful.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


How would you know? They crossed the street every time they've seen you coming.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > He thinks white women can make black men more intelligent. Alas, that's not the way it works.
> ...


You can't bleach your skin. If you had Michael Jackson's money you could afford to lighten your skin, but that's not going to happen.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


yes they were afraid and ultimately thats why they decided to leave.  It was like a young boy playing chicken with cars on the road. It was a test of bravery for a white person to go into Africa.  After whites totally screwed up Africa and stole their resources, art, etc etc they decided it was better to control them via money hence the loans. They need to have political power over there. 

I know what I am. Its amusing you think you know what i am.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


i dont want to bleach my skin. I asked you why you thought another person could increase your ability to learn?


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias 

Here's one we prepared earlier...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias
> 
> Here's one we prepared earlier...


Did you have sex with it already?  Disregard. Your sex life is none my business. No thanks. i didnt say Black men should have your lovers. i said Black men should experience a platonic relation ship with a white women.....I dont know if thats even possible but initially it should be platonic.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> i dont want to bleach my skin. I asked you why you thought another person could increase your ability to learn?


You can't bleach your skin. I've little doubt you've tried on many occasions. Live with your black skin and try to improve yourself in other ways; things you can actually do.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > i dont want to bleach my skin. I asked you why you thought another person could increase your ability to learn?
> ...


I would never damage my skin. Its more valuable being Black. Melanin is worth $384 a gram. I am more valuable than gold.


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


I think you're full of shit.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


we screwed up africa by helping them to breed beyond their means and then letting them boot us out and therefore not being able to help anymore.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


The young lady was scared to death so said appeasing statements to mollify his race issues.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Just be proud of what you are and don't let the obvious limitations which are part-and-parcel of being black discourage you. You can do other things to make yourself a better person. Besides, lightening your skin would only be superficial.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


Thats ok. When I deem what you think as being credible i will explore your comment in all its nuances.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She told me white males frequently encouraged her to feel fear of Black men and claimed i would rape her. She had to eventually call me on the carpet for not going out with her because she was white before i succumbed to having sex with her.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


I am extremely proud. The best thing is that i learned that white imposed limitations dont apply to me due to my mental strength. i have learned that everyday you learn something new and you get better.


----------



## Meathead (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I am extremely proud. The best thing is that i learned that white imposed limitations dont apply to me due to my mental strength. i have learned that everyday you learn something new and you get better.


Excellent. Just stop trying to be white. It's not going to happen.


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








They did?  When did they leave?  You mean the Rhodesians and South Africans?  Yes, they got chased out and now the Zimbabweans are dying in their tens of thousands because those who could actually do work like farming decided to leave.  The same go's for South Africa.  It was one of the wealthiest countries on the planet and while aparteid was shit, it did at least keep the majority of the blacks relatively safe from each other.  Now that the blacks control the country it is rapidly turning into just another third world shithole.  Which is truly a shame as it is one of the most beautiful places on Earth.  

There are many blacks who would be great leaders and they are passed over because they weren't ANC.  So just like obummer is doing here, political corruption runs rampant and the elite does very well while the middle class gets raped.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Meathead said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I am extremely proud. The best thing is that i learned that white imposed limitations dont apply to me due to my mental strength. i have learned that everyday you learn something new and you get better.
> ...


You should stop trying to be Black. You cant get there because you are recessive. White women have told me that you desire that as well.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


Its called the post colonial Africa in case you hadnt noticed. They kept a hold on the diamonds  and yes they had to be chased out but they still steal resources. Sometimes you have to go backwards in order to go forward. Long after whites have perished Blacks will still be there.  I am going to have to cut you short on this topic as it is straying too far from the OP. Please open another thread on the subject.


----------



## westwall (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...








Yes, I know.  And when they were colonies they were well run and relatively safe.  Now they are just your garden variety hell hole.  Congrats, your arguments are not compelling in your favor.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias
> ...



He's YOUR lover dumbass.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


i think he was just trying to make you jealous. White girls do that a lot.  Maybe he learned it from them.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Muhammed said:
> ...


Did you burn her face off with acid when she dropped you?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


She didnt drop me. She went to Texas and i went to Washington state after AIT.  She flew up to see me a few times before I got into a serious relationship with a Thai woman.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


 No they don't. Us white girls run a mile from you. Jewish women and lesbians like you. Maybe you have us confused? Oh but I bet we ALL look the same to you you racist bastard.


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




Who'd you date next??? the daughter of the emperor ofJapan??


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


I have never had sex with a lesbian. Plenty of white women but no lesbians. White Jewish women are less sexually aggressive than plain ole white girls. The white girls from europe go batshit over Black guys. The darker the better. However, you are a transgender correct?


----------



## The Great Goose (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


No. I dated a Black woman. i did later date several japanese women while playing basketball for the military.  Okinawa has many Japanese women that love Black guys.  You guys keep deflecting from the topic though. This isnt about my dating life. Its about the usefulness of having a platonic relationship with a white woman.

My next relationship was unexpected. I had left the military and was working in first level IT. i was really over qualified so i applied for second level and was turned down. I thought something was fishy...just a feeling...but nothing provable. This white woman finds me and tells me the reason i was not hired for the position. She claimed it was racism. She even taped the conversation. Her office wall was shared with the guy that interviewed me. He said he would never hire a Black person into his group. she shared this information with the white guys manager and he was fired. The woman told me what i needed to do.  She even paid for me to get this one certification. When the job came back up i again interviewed and go the job. Nice eh?


----------



## Muhammed (Oct 15, 2016)

The Great Goose said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


She doesn't exist in the first place.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 15, 2016)

You guys need to rise above this race baiting shit.

Many of you have been around a lot longer than me and still have not gotten the picture.


----------



## hjmick (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...




You do understand that very few, extremely few, white men harbor any fear whatsoever of black men, right?


----------



## Onyx (Oct 15, 2016)

hjmick said:


> You do understand that very few, extremely few, white men harbor any fear whatsoever of black men, right?



Yeah, I have no idea what Asclepias is talking about when he says that.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Onyx said:


> You guys need to rise above this race baiting shit.
> 
> Many of you have been around a lot longer than me and still have not gotten the picture.


White guys are weird. Here I am giving props to white women and you call it race baiting?  Maybe its the caviler attitude i have about the first white girl but you have to admit the second one opened up my professional career.  The first one forced me to grow as a person. If not for her how open would have been to white people helping me?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

hjmick said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


Honestly thats not what white women tell me. I can only go off my personal experience and what white women tell me about the reasons white guys have a fear of Black men.  I think there is a reason white guys refuse to date white women that have been with Black guys.  That alone supports the information I have observed and learned from white women.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Onyx said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > You do understand that very few, extremely few, white men harbor any fear whatsoever of black men, right?
> ...


You know. Its the elephant in the room but you do know.


----------



## Onyx (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> You know. Its the elephant in the room but you do know.



Not really.

I fear the black gangs, but that goes both ways. Black guys do not go anywhere near the white gangs. That problem really only exists in poor areas though.


----------



## Liberty777 (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Off topic, what are some good online schools for cyber security.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...



I don't think the "white male ego" per se is fragile.  I think individual egos are.  Male egos in general seem particularly fragile around strong women...but that's a whole 'nother topic.

I think the more people get to know individuals of other races, ethnicities, religions and nationalities - the less fearful they become and fear and ignorance are the root of most hate.  It's rather difficult to hate the guy next door, who mowed your lawn when you threw your back out, and who's daughter plays on the same soccar team as yours.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

I need to back up a little and give proper due to the first white girl. Prior to her my only interaction with white women were high school cheerleaders at away games. My coach had told us not to mess with the white girls in case they claimed rape. This part may be hard to hear for white guys but it has a point. I was dared by some of my teammates that knew how shy I was to go into the locker room with one of cheerleaders that wanted to get with me. There she gave me a blowjob at the age of 16.  i didnt even know her name. Now you understand my frame of mind when I met the white girl in the military. I thought they were nasty to be honest.  She taught me that not all white people were the same. This is very important. i came to rely on being able to read the body language of sincere whites vs insincere whites. She definitely taught me alot in addition to opening my mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...


What are you trying to do?  Get a certification or just general knowledge?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


This is very very true.  I believe not being familiar with whites in a non hostile setting caused me to become a racist at a young age.


----------



## Liberty777 (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Liberty777 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


A cert rt now just to get a job, can you get a bachelor's or associate's degree?


----------



## Liberty777 (Oct 15, 2016)

I'm tired of the oilfield, the money isnt worth missing out on watching your kids grow up


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Liberty777 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Liberty777 said:
> ...


At a trade school you can get an AA.  Thats your best bet for something fast.  Thats what i did then i later went back and got my BA at a 4 year.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I grew up in the suburbs of DC...lots of diversity, but less then you'd expect when it comes to neighborhoods (this was 60's/70's).  But when I worked - the majority of my coworkers were black.  I was never "aware" of racism (but then, I was probably oblivious to the nuances that existed because I often am, sometimes I need to be hit with a 2x4 to get it).  When I moved to WV, 26 years ago - completely different.  It's a very white state, diversifying some (but I live in a college town which is like it's own ecosystem)  But, what is interesting is that I see far far more interracial couples here then I did in DC.  Now, that could just be a trend over the past several decades.  If so - I hope so.  I would  like to think that some day, race doesn't matter.

If a person is blind...what is "race"?


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 15, 2016)

Coyote said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


How far are you from Blacksburg VA? My daughter went to VT and she said its extremely racist out there.

Even blind people see race.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not that close - I'm in the part of WV that is close to MD (Cumberland) and PA.   Blacksburg is south.  Being in a college town gives an artificial impression of the state.  I only have to go a few miles out and attitudes vary.  I had to leave a conversation when my neighbor (who is a really nice guy, good neighbor) talked about the "******" in the White House.  I don't think he was joking....


----------



## Mudda (Oct 16, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> How far are you from Blacksburg VA? My daughter went to VT and she said its extremely racist out there.
> Even blind people see race.


Says the most racist guy here. Or is it that you're the guy who is the most disappointed in the colour of his skin? Although it's probably both.


----------



## Mudda (Oct 16, 2016)

Coyote said:


> If a person is blind...what is "race"?


They can smell the bruthas.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 16, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...



Just one. You are going to bring them out of the woodwork with this post...lol. on a serious note, plain and simple, people are generally inclined  to want to experience what they are told is forbidden.

The media driven fear/hatred of black males is a contributor to (some not all) white females seeking out  black men.  I'm a little older than you, so my own experience was a little different.

My lone experience with a white female was when I was a teenager back in the 60's. Of course, back then it was a pivotal time in history. MLK, Malcolm X, the original Black Panthers, the US Organization, the SLA were on the scene and a slew of other cultural and political changes were in motion at that time.

My Dad had gotten promoted from being a teacher to being a school principal, and we moved into a neighborhood that was predominately white(which is a story within itself).

There was 1 friendly white family that lived across the street from us,  and  they had a daughter who was very friendly.

So one day after I got home from football practice at school, and my parents and hers were still at work, she rang our doorbell and asked If I wanted to listen to some records or watch television. So I let her in and we did just that. We talked for awhile and she told me that she was not afraid of me and thought that "I was cool"...lol.

 A little later my parents got home and when they walked in, they both totally freaked out. My Dad shouted at me "ARE YOU TRYING TO GET KILLED?!"

He sent her home right away, and then he proceeded to lecture me about how what happened to  Emmitt Till could happen to me.

 I had never before seen him genuinely afraid, which was strange. But I will never forget it.

Long story short, for the next 2 years until I graduated from high school that cute little white girl showed up on my doorstep every afternoon and went home just before my parents came  home...lol. actually I'm still friends with her to this day and we talk by phone from time to time about how the world seems to have gone backwards as opposed to forward.

She is married to a white male, who probably knows nothing about me, which is probably good for him.

What I learned from that experience is that not all white people even back then, were hateful bigots and she learned that I was not really dangerous at all.


----------



## Asclepias (Oct 16, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


Yeah I learned the same thing about whites and I also learned a lot about myself.  in my 20's things were a little different. White women were/are more brazen about it now days.  They openly solicit Black men now. I can understand the sentiment of your parents as that is the same thing my coach would tell us. My parents were extremely upset the time I brought a white girl over.  Not because she was a bad person but because of what they had known about the dangers of such relationships. I told them things were different now. Not a lot as far as the reactions of white males go but they are afraid to actually act on those feelings today.

One of the things I learned was that no matter how understanding the white woman may be she would never be able to understand me completely because she simply wasnt a Black person. I remember before I got into IT I was dating this one white girl that had her mind blown by the racism directed at me. I was moving from one city to the next and the white men spread the word about me. The ones that worked in the area told her mother I was coming and to keep her away from me.  Well of course you know that really peaked her curiosity so she took it upon herself to show me around when i got there.  She told me all the things that they were telling her and gave me the names of the guys. Some of the I white guys I had never gotten the impression they were racists but the statements they made to her left no doubt.  She said she was shocked but didnt think most white men were like that. I told her I had a lifetime of experiences that proved her wrong.  She had the hardest time accepting that most whites harbor at least a little racists beliefs so we eventually split a year later.

BTW I saw Birth of A Nation last night with my daughters.  Brilliant movie.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Oct 16, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



What you are describing is exactly what most younger black men that I know describe to me now.

Back in my 20's, a relationship with a white female was certainly a career killer as well as cause for negative scrutiny even within your own family, not to mention the risk of altercations in public with people like some of those who post in this very forum.

One of my brothers in law is married to a white female who has been well accepted into our family as well as him into hers.

Ironically, her family detests her ex who was white and fits the label that some of those who post here like to apply to black males in general.

"Unemployable, uneducated and irresponsible".

At the end of the day though, the vast majority of people still date and marry intra racially, and it is likely that in a country that has a history like America that has a much less progressive racial culture and climate than many other countries, that will probably  always be the norm.

You're right that Birth of Nation (the current version) is in fact an excellent movie, and it's release date will likely have some impact on the upcoming election, if anything, younger black voters should watch the 1916 version then compare it to today's version. As I tell my grandchildren:

"You can't not know what happened behind you and be able to clearly understand what is happening in front of you right now."

If you have not done so yet, I would also recommend that you see "13th" on Netflix.


----------



## Liberty777 (Oct 16, 2016)

I've been shunned from family parties, holidays, etc. for dating any girl that wasn't white(on my dad's side of the family). I know there is quite a bit of intra racism among whites when you date outside your race. Do black males exsperience intra racism when dating outside their race as well?


----------



## gollwoods (Nov 13, 2016)

Useless to try  

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## IsaacNewton (Nov 13, 2016)

Reading this thread Asclepias you remind me a little of Gene Hackman in Mississippi Burning. He handled a room full of racists without too much problem as well.


----------



## blastoff (Nov 13, 2016)

Yeah, I mean who could blame all those white women?  

After all, we've all heard on more than one occasion from Asslips how black men not only have the biggest dicks on the planet but also the knowledge of how to use them to bring satisfying sexual extacy to white women who've never experienced such from their stubby white lovers.  

LOL...Guess we'll just have to leave it up to the white women of the world.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 13, 2016)

can anyone guess why white men might be afraid of black men? Here is a hint, they are violent animals that commit violence at 5 times the rate of whites. If you are not afraid of young black men then you don't have a functioning brain, even Jesse is afraid of them

_There is nothing more painful to me at this stage in my life than to walk down the street and hear footsteps... then turn around and see somebody white and feel relieved.”

-Jesse Jackson_


----------



## Treeshepherd (Nov 13, 2016)

I was on a hiking trail last summer and I shared a patch of shade with two cowboys. They were riding horses. Cowboys hats, boots, whispy beards, they probably enjoyed their country music. They happened to be black. I imagined that they fit right in in the rural community they rode out from.

Our differences are primarily cultural.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 13, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





Treeshepherd said:


> I was on a hiking trail last summer and I shared a patch of shade with two cowboys. They were riding horses. Cowboys hats, boots, whispy beards, they probably enjoyed their country music. They happened to be black. I imagined that they fit right in in the rural community they rode out from.
> 
> Our differences are primarily cultural.



Our differences are genetic and cultural, and blacks themselves like to emphasize it


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 13, 2016)

Seeing that the white race has become extremely stupid and inferior...Sadly, I have to agree with the op.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 13, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Seeing that the white race has become extremely stupid and inferior...Sadly, I have to agree with the op.



speak for yourself, your posts do evidence inferiority I agree


----------



## Vigilante (Nov 13, 2016)

Yo dick ain't bid enough!


----------



## Alt_Ascendant (Nov 14, 2016)

Matthew said:


> Seeing that the white race has become extremely stupid and inferior...Sadly, I have to agree with the op.



I do believe that Americans in general have become stupid. It ain't a black problem, and it sure as heck ain't a white problem.


----------



## gusto (Nov 14, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...



  All negroes should be dead.  Preferable through impalement.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 14, 2016)

It sounds like you gained a lot of insight into the irrational fear of KKK members and then extended that to all White men. The "broad brush" strikes again.


----------



## Alt_Ascendant (Nov 14, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It sounds like you gained a lot of insight into the irrational fear of KKK members and then extended that to all White men. The "broad brush" strikes again.



But-but! Making generalizations about an entire race of people is racist!


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 15, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It sounds like you gained a lot of insight into the irrational fear of KKK members and then extended that to all White men. The "broad brush" strikes again.



The ubiquitous "broad brush" is often applied to black men in this forum far more frequently.....you know, ""uneducated, unemployable, irresponsible"....etc, etc, etc.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 15, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds like you gained a lot of insight into the irrational fear of KKK members and then extended that to all White men. The "broad brush" strikes again.
> ...



I use statistical reality as my broad brush, like 40% of black males do not graduate high school, 6% of 18-64 year olds are currently in jail, 34% of black men are ex offenders compared with 12% of all other men, 70% of black kids are born out of wedlock, 84% of kids with a black father receive some sort of welfare, 82% percent of crime involving blacks and whites is a black on white crime, black men are 5-6 times more likely to commit violent crime than white men, and black men score lower on all standardized academic tests.

Statisically speaking, black men are a dumb, violent, and irresponsible group as measured against whites.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 15, 2016)

When black men marry, 86% have a black wife, 7% have a white wife. Black man with at white woman are a very small fraction of the overall marriages in the US, contrary to what liars like asslips and dripping poop claim.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 15, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



And where do you get your "statistics" from, Stormfront?

For starters,
According to the U.S. Department of education the high school graduation rate for black students was nearly 70% between 2014 and 2015.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 15, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



'for starters'? continue on please, I'll look at the 30% number for sure, I was using old 2012 data from liberal rags, and that is nothing to celebrate moron, a 30% drop out rate still sucks and is far worse than whites

so discredit this you ignorant fuck

BlackDemographics.com | Black Male Statistics












_First, we find that during the 2012/2013 period, blacks committed an average of 560,600 violent crimes against whites, whereas whites committed only 99,403 such crimes against blacks. This means blacks were the attackers in 84.9 percent of the violent crimes involving blacks and whites                  
New DOJ Statistics on Race and Violent Crime




_


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 15, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Who is celebrating? You knuckle dragging, inbred, cretin.

All that I did was point out that one of your "statistics" was wrong.....and apparently that struck a nerve.

My guess is that you are one of the "white dropouts", and your self esteem is not based on any personal accomplishments....but the accomplishments of even the marginal ones within your race.


I will address the rest of your cut and paste "reporting" when I find the time.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


Why is it an irrational fear?

And she sounds very liberal to me.  Maybe it wasn't that she was white or a female maybe it was that she was a liberal?  I would have agreed with a lot of what you had to say too.  I also saw a black friend in college get radicalized by the brothers our freshman year.  He came in not a racist and left one.   

And I notice you say at this time in your life you had an irrational fear of whites too.  Or was your fear not rational?  Oh and don't confuse your HATE of whites with Fear.  We sometimes hate and fear what we do not know.  But I notice you won't admit fearing whites.  Instead you use the word hate.  Go ahead, admit it.  You once feared us.  Admit it.  

And so did you bang her?

PS.  I also notice she got to blame white men.  Basically excusing herself from being a little eichmann who benefitted from white priviledge too.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 15, 2016)

MarathonMike said:


> It sounds like you gained a lot of insight into the irrational fear of KKK members and then extended that to all White men. The "broad brush" strikes again.


The KKK speaks for most white men that arent sufficiently stupid enough to voice their beliefs.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 15, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> When black men marry, 86% have a black wife, 7% have a white wife. Black man with at white woman are a very small fraction of the overall marriages in the US, contrary to what liars like asslips and dripping poop claim.


True. Black guys rarely marry white women because they know for a fact Black women are better looking and stronger. However that doesnt mean Black men dont fuck a lot of white women. I married a Black woman and by far I have had sex with more white women than any other race simply because of how sexually aggressive they are.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 15, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


Its irrational because white mens behavior is probably what gets white women so curious. If white guys simply had less of an inferiority complex they wouldn't try so hard to keep their women from straying. Life tip. Never tell a woman what she shouldnt, cant, or better not do. She will do it just to see why you dont want her to.

Yes I had sex with her but that was after she pointed out my hypocrisy.

I've never had any fear of white people. Where I grew up they were the minority and very timid. I dont know why you say I hate whites. I dont hate them anymore. That would take too much valuable energy I could be using to assist my people.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are you kidding me the black community looks down on any black women who date white men.

I know because I dated a black woman who told me how blacks talk about this sort of thing.

Your women hate you black men dating white women.

So how come black women don't date white guys? Please tell me it's because they aren't attracted to us. Bullshit. It's easier to score an Arab girl.

The only ones more racist are Indians from India. They won't date anyone but Indians.

And notice a lot of rich whites don't date black women? It's because black women aren't a status symbol. It's the white guys choice.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 15, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I posted the stats because I said that is how I form opinions, from reality. Never claimed more than that, and the stats show black men suck. Can't wait to see how you 'address' known reality.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > When black men marry, 86% have a black wife, 7% have a white wife. Black man with at white woman are a very small fraction of the overall marriages in the US, contrary to what liars like asslips and dripping poop claim.
> ...



dumbfuck, black men don't marry much, 51% have never been married, only 32% are currently married. They make babies and try to run away as the 70% out of wedlock birthrate, and 84% black kids needing welfare shows. Black men cannot, or will not, provide for their children, they are losers in almost every way.

BlackDemographics.com | Black Male Statistics


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 15, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


That may be true or not but the point is that Black men fuck plenty of white women simply because they chase us down but we still marry Black women 89% of the time.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Even Rosie o and Ellen DeGeneres don't date black women.

Tom cruise doesn't date black women but Katie homes went With Jamie foxx. But I totally get her liking him he's great. An all around talent, great body and looks and voice and he's funny?


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I don't care about your lies you generate with fucking white cows, I only care about what the data says

black women are no prize, everyone knows that, even black men


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 15, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


I'm going to try to think this through. Why are so many black women so socially awkward around white people? Are they brainwashed by the black community with all that bullshit about how whites are the devil. Do they brainwash young girls to never date outside the black race.

Blacks are big on black women dating a strong black man. But is it all brainwashing or do they just prefer black men? What we know is the ones who are exposed to white men before they get a baby daddy tend to get the jungle fever. It's the ones who are kept away that are hard to get. Blacks keep their women on a very tight leash. You never see black women taking their white boyfriends to black church.

Remember animal house when the brothers said, "y'all mind if we dance with yo dates?". Lol


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 15, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


I dont really care what lesbians and little midget white guys like Tom Cruise do.  Has nothing to do with the point anyway.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Im just saying Jamie foxx or Tom cruise I pick Jamie foxx too.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 15, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


What does this have to do with white cows?  My point is most if not all white women want to fuck a Black guy at some point in their lives. Many do it out in the open and many more do it in secret since their teeny dick albinoid men cant deliver the goods.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Oh snap! 

Even my very conservative Greek sister in law's think black men are very attractive. I was like really? But it is true.



NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Bad attitudes, high maintenance, broke, in debt, fat, big nose and lips. Nikki menaj but in debt

I have to remember a good looking sister doesn't stand a chance making it to a white guy she gets snatched up quick before she makes it out of the black community. And the majority of black women I wouldn't date them because they aren't that good looking. I bet the more white looking black women end up with white guys.

Im high. I probably don't make any sense. Lol.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I just realized that the north is more segregated than the south because blacks prefer to live with blacks. 

Whites want to and are trying to move back to Detroit. Will blacks be happy having their black daughters going to school with our white sons? Dating our white sons? I bet you the black fathers in Detroit are just as racist as the white dads in the burbs.

Plus you guys are notorious for becoming a baby daddy not a husband and father. You can understand our reservations. What's wrong with white guys? We take care of our kids.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 15, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


no evidence whatsoever, only your lies, you have no point


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 15, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



I don't care about people's stories on the internet, they are meaningless. Black women are mostly ugly, dumb, and broke though, I agree.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 16, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


And ashy


----------



## Correll (Nov 16, 2016)

westwall said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...




On the other hand, a violent racist thug like Al here, the more you know people like that, the more you rightfully fear them as you realize that they are indeed your enemy and mean you harm.


----------



## rahtruelies (Nov 16, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


Vile BS


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 16, 2016)

rahtruelies said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...



Welcome to the world of asslips. He is a primitive thinker who believes he has credibility because he says so, and always retorts with sexual comments about penis size and women. Too retarded to know how retarded he is.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 16, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



I address "reality" by one on one  life experience instead of statistics.

If I addressed "reality" like you, I would tell my 6 year old nephew to stay away from the kindly old white guy who lives next door to him, because he may molest him.

And if you addressed "reality" as you claim to, you would  be taking steps now to ensure that any children in your care do not grow up to be serial mudererers, child  molestors or committ suicide.

As far as your obvious black fetish...stay away from them if they frighten you so much.

Lastly..there are in fact some variables that produce certain statistics in certain demographics.

But they are likely above your pointed head.


----------



## rahtruelies (Nov 16, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...





katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Whites do not 'fear' your sort. We just have the wit to avoid chimp like  critters who are more bother than they are worth.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 16, 2016)

rahtruelies said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



The fact that you would  even waste words on an anonymous message board trying tell a complete stranger what "whites don't fear" says the exact opposite......about YOU.

Farm beast.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 16, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



statistics are reality, and stats show as in real life that blacks are far more violent and criminal than whites. The fact is a white family next to blacks is in far more danger than a black next to whites. I have data from the Obama controlled DOJ to back me up, you have nothing.

I do try and stay away from blacks, but you motherfuckers and your integration policies want to force me to live next to you. Obama and Holder have aggressive section 8 policies to force the issue. Kind of funny how Obama wants to move blacks next to whites to move them out of dangerous black neighborhoods and make them safer, yet here you are in denial and lying about it as if you can fool me with your sophistry.

There are no 'variables' that change the fact blacks kill, assault, and rape at far higher rates than whites you dumbfuk


----------



## fbj (Nov 16, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...




White women are too goofy for me.    Not interested


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 16, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Section 8? Anger over Integration? "Forced to live near blacks"?

Ok. Now I get it. You're an angry demoralized, poorly educated, low achiever, and the fact that you are white and have been an abysmal  failure is what motivates  you to huddle over a computer and study statistics about the worst segment of black America, because YOU are trapped living in the same environment.

Obama nor Holder are to blame for your circumstances. ....YOU ARE.

You live around poor black people and do not have any marketable skills that will change your life so you're angry and it is funny as hell.

You're just  a poor peckerwood, and you can post all the stats that you wish....it will not change your station in life. 

You're no better than the poor blacks that you hate living near. 

ROFLMAO!


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 16, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



another black dumbass loses argument, so attacks me

hey black dumbass, you tried saying black neighbors are safer, Obama refutes you, he thinks white neighborhoods are safer because they in fact are according to all law enforcement. Now since your lie was smashed you deflect.

I do not live around blacks, I live in a nice wealthy white suburb that irritates you moronic primitives because it is too white for you, so you want to section 8 some black monkeys here.

My station in life is something you know nothing about, all I have ever posted is that I am retired, so just keep lying you backwards ape.

worst segment of black America? LOL, try all of black America, hey fuckwit, nobody wants to live by you and that's why you need housing laws


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 16, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



No ones is "attacking you" Beav. If you actually live how you say that you do, the least of your concerns would be blacks who commit crimes or live in  section 8 housing around poor white trash like you.

You're a little too late to backpeddle now, you gave yourself away. I've seen dozens of demoralized, poor ass, Aryan Supremacist/Stormfront  crackers like you on message boards for many years, and you all sound the same.

You are angry and your simple minded profanity and monosylabic vocabulary speaks volumes about your lack of intelligence.

So, since you claim to be retired, what kind of menial task did you do for a living?


----------



## fbj (Nov 16, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...




I;m sure you seen a civlized black person before


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 16, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I always have to educate you blacks, no wonder you can't finish school

_*HUD Mandates ‘Affordable Housing’ in Affluent Baltimore Suburbs

And two weeks after that Supreme Court ruling, *__*HUD issued a regulation*__* intended to help poor people move into "communities that are rich with opportunity," as HUD Secretary Castro phrased it at the time*_
*
http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/susan-jones/
*
Obama wants to move you monkeys into affluent white neighborhoods, because we are 'rich with opportunity' unlike just about anyplace black. You asked why don't I just get away from you fuckers, I shoved that remark right up your dumb black ass. I am away, but you assholes will not leave us alone because you just can't stand it that white people are better and make better neighborhoods, contrary to your lies. Yes I am angry about it because I don't want to be near you, but your lowlife kind insists on trashing my neighborhood.  You primates march around angry all day long, so don't act like being angry is some sort of problem, or else admit that blacks are fuck ups for being angry.

Prove I am not well off and retired, prove it or admit you lied you dumb ape. That's all you lower IQ guys ever have, some lying BS you make up about me because you always lose the argument.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 16, 2016)

fbj said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Some, but show me one majority black neighborhood where whites are suing to get into, just one. The fact is as a population blacks really suck, they suck so bad that they see as their only way out moving into white neighborhoods.


----------



## fbj (Nov 16, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...




It doesn't have to be all white neighborhoods, it can be mixed neighborhoods of working whites and blacks and asians and indians


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...




What makes black women so different from their male counterparts? I've noticed this to, because they absolutely love talking to me. guess its just the charm.

seems to me your personal universe seems rather large and all encompassing in your estimation but many many people have also experienced friendships and relationships with peoples of other races. The feeling your talking about is not that unusual other people have experienced it as well. Yes how did you know, every white girl has a father who was in the KKK?   and i thought we whites had kept that a secret


----------



## Muhammed (Nov 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


Sounds like psychological projection.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 17, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> ...




and someone who is in constant competition


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 17, 2016)

fbj said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Absolutely.
 My own community in California  is predominately Asian, with a few black families and white families who live there.

The homeowners association is active in ensuring that homes are maintained to acceptable  standards

A desireable community does not always have to be predominately white, just occupied by people who have pride of ownership.

Anyone who believes that is just ignorant as well as  arrogant.

Furthermore, since there are still instances if redlining black home buyers, it is on occasion necessary to seek legal recourse to ensure that fair housing laws are followed. 

Its not about "feeling honored" to he neighbors with white people.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 17, 2016)

fbj said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



deflection, I said name one black majority community where whites are trying to use legally forced integration to get in, just name one.

Whites make better neighborhoods, that's why you insist on laws to be my neighbor. I don't want to be your neighbor since according to statistical reality you probably have a criminal record, have low income, commit crime at 6 times the rate of white people, have lower education and IQ. I also don't like your attitude and culture, I should have the right to associate and live by people I like. Forced integration is immoral as is making me pay for, or blaming me for your problems as you pathetic children do.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 17, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Haven't you ever wondered why redlining might still be occurring? It is well known in Cali that Asians and Mexicans don't like blacks either, and there sure is a lot of complaining about racism in that deep blue liberal paradise.

Sure, maintaining your property and obeying the law makes great neighborhoods, so why don't blacks do it? How pathetic that you want to force your way into white places thinking that somehow white success will rub off on you as if it were some sort of contagion, all the while you maintain a hatred of us whites. The problem is in your low IQ heads. Your behavior, abilities, values, and culture do not support a high level of material success and creation of a law abiding society. There is no black place on earth I find desirable, none, and most everyone else feels that way too,


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 17, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



"White places"? What is a "white place"? 
And what makes you think that those who are not white are "hoping" for the so called success of SOME whites to "rub off" on them?

People who have the resources to choose where they wish to live can do so in this country....it is not 1930 anymore.

If you cannot grasp that fact, maybe you should move. The depth if your ignorance is amusing


----------



## rahtruelies (Nov 17, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> rahtruelies said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


So says the cyber negroe homey. Hope you meet a CC'er IRL real soon, Fool.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 17, 2016)

Every black guy wishes he had a white girl.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Nov 17, 2016)

The best woman I was ever with was Black and I am white... I am so white that Casper has a tan compare to me... Powder has more pigment than me... I am so damn white that the only way I can rob a house is during the day and up against white walls...

So maybe every white guy should enjoy the beautiful pleasure of a Black Woman once in their life and yes I am meaning dating and sexual experience while deep conversations...



Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 17, 2016)

rahtruelies said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


When did you start avoiding white people?  Obviously thats what you meant by chimp like critters right?  They are hairy and have thin lips just like chimps. They also smell like wet dogs.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 17, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Every black guy wishes he had a white girl.


You must mean before puberty. After puberty Black men have to hide from them because there are so many white girls chasing Black men down.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 17, 2016)

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...



You dont have to marry them or be serious with them. Just get a different perspective on things.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 17, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


Black women arent that different from their male counterparts.  They get it worse in some cases or they are not perceived as a threat as Black males are.

I'm not talking about other relationships. I am talking specifically about Black men and white women. Both have been told to stay away from each other but it seems that advice backfires on white men.  Not every white girl has a father that is/was in the KKK. They could simply be racists with no formal allegiance to any white hate group.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 17, 2016)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> The best woman I was ever with was Black and I am white... I am so white that Casper has a tan compare to me... Powder has more pigment than me... I am so damn white that the only way I can rob a house is during the day and up against white walls...
> 
> So maybe every white guy should enjoy the beautiful pleasure of a Black Woman once in their life and yes I am meaning dating and sexual experience while deep conversations...
> 
> ...


That makes sense that the best woman you were ever with was Black because Black women are the best IMO.  Its like having a religious experience to me.  Totally different from being with white women.  If you can get a Black woman then I would give you props for being able to attract the best women on the planet.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 17, 2016)

I realize I am a little late, but what kind of title for a thread is this? Talk about a loser.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 17, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> I realize I am a little late, but what kind of title for a thread is this? Talk about a loser.


What are your objections to the title?  Can you suggest a better one?


----------



## Mudda (Nov 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Every black guy wishes he had a white girl.
> ...


See? You agree with me.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 17, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


I do. Most men want a booty call especially when they are sexually active.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


It's black guys dream to have a white chick, what's it about chocolate pussy that you guys don't like?


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 17, 2016)

Mudda said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Mudda said:
> ...


Its not a dream for Black guys to have a white woman, its a forgone conclusion and an inevitable event they look forward to in losing their virginity and having booty calls.

Show me a Black guy that doesnt love Black women and I will show you an serious uncle tom.  Its harder to get a Black woman to give it up so Black men go with whats easy. White girls. Its the path of least resistance.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Mudda said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## fbj (Nov 17, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...




You should have to live next to black trash.     Black middle class is something different


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I realize I am a little late, but what kind of title for a thread is this? Talk about a loser.
> ...



I can suggest you should do more listening than posting.


----------



## Yarddog (Nov 17, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




So your fork in the road experience was talking to a white woman who's father was a KKK member.  Of course if she had any humanity she would be probably fed up with all that by the time she was old enough to make up her own mind.   Her perception of the men around her probably was based on people with kkk affiliation and just as biased as yours.  This hardly represents most white men, of course all people are different. Many people have insecurities including black men,  but for you to know the root cause of every white guys insecurity if they have one or say one particular race has a fragile ego?  its pretty ridiculous. It could also said a lot of white guys may be nervous around blacks cause they've been trained now for the last 20 years or so ,that if they open their mouth it might be racist or offensive.  I'd say that a lot of white kids have had their heads messed with and not allowed to be little boys anymore, thats why so many get put on medication. It's not a white thing, but a societal thing.  what were experiencing now in the US is a strange mixture of social experiments converging on each other with a certain amount of collateral damage and also to an extent a backlash against that.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 18, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



a white place is a community with 90% or more white population, it is not hard, even for that puny mind of yours.

Just why the fuck would blacks sue to live in white neighborhoods if they didn't think it was better and would help them live better? Blacks are really retarded, whine and bitch all day about white racism but then sue to move your ugly asses into white neighborhoods and schools. WTF is wrong with you people?

 I did move where I wanted, how many times must I say it before your less than high scool education can understand? but then you human maggots want to follow me with your damned HUD programs. Blacks do not have the resources to live by me, that is the whole point of the new HUD program, to give you assholes extra money so you can ruin my neighborhood.

Data shows black reading abilities are far below whites, you sure are making that point.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 18, 2016)

I have no idea why people engage this liar asslips as if he has honesty or credibility, no idea.

I asked my stepdaughter, none the white girls around here are not chasing down blacks, and they don't even think about it.

Interracial dating is something you can't really get good stats on because data would be hard to get and interpret, a perfect topic for a liar to talk about. OK cupid however has an interracial dating site where people rate each other and guess which race gets the lowest rating? you got it, blacks, they suck at most everything else so why not suck at dating?

Interracial Dating Is Fundamentally Changing America

_*As sociologist *__*Jennifer Lee*__*, author of The Diversity Paradox, told Mic, the OkCupid data is in line with broader demographic data. "Racial boundaries are fading more rapidly for today's new immigrant groups than for black Americans," she said, as more Asians and Latinos seem to benefit from cross-race acceptance.*_

Interracial marriage is another story, we have lots of data on that.

Interracial marriage in the United States - Wikipedia

Whites marry within their own race at far higher rates than everyone else, and white women marry black men at only a 0.7% rate, or only about 1 in 5 of all white woman interracial marriages. White women- black man divorce rates are twice as high as an all white marriage. Black women on the other hand marry white men at a 4% rate, about 6 times as high as white women/black man. They also are 44% less likely to divorce than white-white couples. Black women appear to value white men far more than white women value black men. Of course they do, white men have better jobs, and believe in raising kids and obeying the law.  It also goes without saying that reality again is the opposite of what that vile liar asslips says it is.

The data on Asian and Hispanic women who marry outside of race at the highest rates is interesting. They pick white men over black men by about 5 to 1.

Black men suck, ask the asians


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 18, 2016)

fbj said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I should be free to live with people of my choosing, not what you diversity NAZIs want


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 18, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



You are certainly living  proof that ignorance and stupidity comes in all races.

There are NO DESIGNATED "white or black" neighborhoods, drinking fountains or public places anymore, you pea brained, inbred, cave monkey. The year is 2016 not 1950.

You should know what I am saying unless you are learning inpaired, which is becoming obvious that you are.

And YES, like  it or not there are thousands of blacks who have more than enough resources to live BETTER than you, let alone near you, however even most below average of any person regardless of their race would choose to be as far away from garbage like you if they were sane.

You continue to rant about "blacks suing" to live in your neighborhood, but have not posted a single link or "statistic" as you claim to be so well versed on to validate your obsession.

Like I told you before, my guess is that you are just a low  rent peckerwood who likely lives in section 8 housing, gets food stamps, welfare and every other handout available  to uneducated, unskilled, unemployable white trash, and are PISSED OFF because you reside at the low end of the social scale and swim in the shallow end of your own gene pool, and the same blacks that you HATE are are far better than you.....and ypu wake up everyday knowing it and that is EXACTLY why YOU are here everyday,  ranting like some unhinged mental patient about the very blacks that you hate.....why don't you  move to Appalachia...it's nearly 99% white and they have a reputation for "keeping it in the family".

You would  be right at home there.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 18, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Your guess about me? LOL, that's like a retard guessing what makes an EM drive work

my god you dumbshit, I never said designated, it just so happens that white people like to live together without you, and you monkeys don't like that.

Amazing how utterly ignorant blacks are, simply amazing, So there are no lawsuits with goal of forced integration? What a booger eating dumfuck hoodrat

Texas Efforts Could Bring Desegregated Housing to Nation

_*....The upscale suburb of Frisco is about 45 minutes north of Bonton, but it might as well be on the other side of the world. Robertson and her family live on a quiet street of one- and two-story brick houses with young trees in grassy front yards. The violent-crime rate in her new neighborhood, *__*based on data compiled by NeighborhoodScout.com*__*, is less than a quarter of what it is in Bonton; the median family income is four times as high, according to census data. At one end of the block there’s a park with playgrounds and ballfields, and at the other a hike-and-bike trail that leads to a large pond. The kids are doing well in Frisco schools, and Robertson has earned her medical assistant certificate.....*_

*...During that time, Texas has been the focus of two lawsuits that housing advocates say are possibly the most important desegregation actions to come along in years, both courtesy of the Inclusive Communities Project and the small law firm that represents it. Attorney Mike Daniel and his former law partner, Betsy Julian, now president of Inclusive Communities, have been at the center of groundbreaking civil rights work in North Texas for more than 30 years.*


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 18, 2016)

WTF is wrong with blacks and liberals? they want to move blacks to white neighborhoods to escape other black people, yet bitch all day about how racist those white neighborhoods are.

You can move shit to a better location, but it is still shit. 50 years of this failed BS and ruining decent cities, yet they cling to their religion


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 18, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Texas? No wonder you're as


NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



My "guess"about you is completely accurate...angry, demoralized, victimized cracker is getting some black neighbors...lmao.

Of course you never said "designated" because even an idiot like you knows that there are long standing laws that have made housing discrimination illegal in this country, thats a fact and no matter how many tantrums you throw on this message board wil

I never said that there "were no lawsuits" out there for unfair housing practices.....YOU said that I said that, you dumbass hillbilly.....In just said that you had posted none..so you posted one from podunk Texas. ...so is that where you live? 

Is the lady in the story your neighbor?

I read it, and as I would expect parts of Texas  would be catching up to the rest of the country...no surprise there.

There are plenty of areas outside of Texas to escape the blacks  that you fear so much.

Dumbass


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 18, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



never said I live in Texas dumfuck, go back to 8th grade and try and pass reading. You acted like lawsuits don't exist, because you said I had not posted any, now you lie like a black man and pretend you knew all along.  I shoved just one article up your dumb black ass, when I could have gotten more.

Guess all you want, it is just that, a guess from a dumb porch monkey. You still can't grasp the illogic of complaining about my racism but then demanding to live next me because blacks cannot make decent communities of their own, I understand, you have a less evolved brain.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 18, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



 "Reading" is not taught in the intermediate school system in most civilized cities you stupid, inbred, cave dweller. It more often called "literature" or English.

I think you are the one who needs to try obtaining at least a GED. All that you seem to know are 4 letter single syllable words.

I never "acted" like anything, I simply stated that you had not posted anything about any lawsuits. Now, as far as you living in Texas, if the average person has a complaint about a law, an ordinance or any social change,  even a remedial, idiot, farm animal fucker like you would post about something which directly affects them or is happening near them.

As far  as your so called  "racism" I am not complaining about it all....in fact, visualizing you turning beet red and foaming at the mouth like a rabid dog about blacks living near you is quite amusing.

Nothing funnier than an angry,  pink, piece of racist shit that can't do anything to change what is happening right before their beady eyed, sheet wearing faces.

 Now do you understand, Elmer?

Post some more rants... .you are one funny peckerwood.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 18, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> I have no idea why people engage this liar asslips as if he has honesty or credibility, no idea.
> 
> I asked my stepdaughter, none the white girls around here are not chasing down blacks, and they don't even think about it.
> 
> ...


Sweetie, OP started this thread to bait you.  And it sure works.  You can calm down now and go back to your front porch.


----------



## peach174 (Nov 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...




That was actually true at one time in our past, but the miniute they saw on TV what white controlled Democrats did to those poor black children with a fire hose , most of this nation got on board with MLK.
We now have a small amount of them now compared to then.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


I wonder if she's attracted to blacks.

Detroit TV Reporter Resigns Following Alleged Use Of Racial Slur | The Huffington Post

She said, "I’m tired of reporting on these n*****s killing each other in Detroit.”


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 18, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 18, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



my posts contain logic, links and data, yours contain guesses and contradictions.

So people must post only info that affects them directly now, got any other desperate rules dumbass? Once again subtler concepts elude your primitive mind, 'you' can mean in the plural, such as black people.

You haven't said anything of substance this entire thread, I gave you a list of facts about blacks and you said could address them as there were 'other variables' or some other lame crap like that. Crickets after that, typical.

As I said, I do hate libs and blacks, so what? blacks have directed plenty of hate my way long before I made my conclusions and if there was something wrong with being angry then every liberal out there needs medication now.

Wanna know what's funny? black men thinking they know something, so when the prison library closes you can go back to your cell and come up with your next set of lines for my entertainment. Hey it's Friday night, your ex biatch that you punched out must be working on getting her next little monk.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 18, 2016)

OldLady said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > I have no idea why people engage this liar asslips as if he has honesty or credibility, no idea.
> ...



sugar, go fuck yourself, every thread in a forum is supposed to elicit a response


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 19, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Here is what is funny, your posts don't contain any logic  or any thought, you're not capable of any.

Just some cut and pasted articles with a few racial slurs attached along  with some crazy rants about "how white people want to live".

You dont speak for all white people any more than I speak for all black people

You have not shown one iota of intelligence or lucid thinking in anything you have posted, you're just an angry, foul mouthed cretin, who probably could  just as easily be a mass shooter  because you think you're a victim.

 By your own admission you hate the fact that you cannot live in a segregated environment, but the truth is that you actually could, because all you have to do is pack up, and get your miserable, stupid, inbred ass  out of the country, so why would I waste even a millisecond  trying to have any kind of sensible discussion with the likes of you?

What you are is a  reminder of the kind of , pink, racist filth  that my own parents and grandparents marched against  just to have the right to vote and live where they  chose to live without having a cross burned on their property or the church that they attended bombed by some retarded, bigoted scum like you.

You need to be segregated. ....in a mental ward,  with other nut cases who are like  you....and that is not a "guess".


----------



## Mudda (Nov 19, 2016)

Blacks should be satisfied that their cum is white.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 19, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I have posted a lot of macro stats to refute the BS you and asslips spout with your hand waving black-think BS. Banging your fist against your cage can't change that, you think you can declare what reality is just by saying it, something you blacks and libs love to do. Most all blacks share this in common, you think your primitive personal feelings and self manufactured conclusions are all that matters as you are not able to abstract and understand beyond that. You are children in your intellect and white libs feed your sense of injustice so much that a lot of you now march and complain for a living.

I posted the article to educate your small mind that low income blacks now want into wealthy white neighborhoods without earning it or being wanted there. I am talking about the larger reality and you know it, racial segregation is the desired way for most whites or else you yard apes would not be complaining about it so much, or demand laws against it. That is called logic dumfukker, or are you actually going to insist that Obama is acting on this all because of me alone? The only difference between me and lying white libs who live in white cities is that I am honest and they are too stupid or brainwashed to not understand their own desires. I have also spoken with a lot of my neighbors, none of us want section 8s, none. Therefore it is only at government gunpoint that blacks will move into my locale if this moves ahead, the housing values here are too high for most blacks and those that can afford it are probably turned off by the over 90% white demographic. That is how a really free and humane society works, people get to live where they choose and not forced to integrate with black garbage like you.

I have told your slow black mind repeatedly, I am segregated, so why cant you fuggers just leave me and my neighbors alone? Leave the country because I have a complaint? lol, here is some more of what you lower IQs hate- logic. If someone should leave the country because they have a complaint, you dumbfuks should have left long long ago, all you ever do is complain. Here is some more cold reality for you, the fact is white people would have nice choices like Norway, black people's best choices are in white majority countries. Here in the states even black people know the best neighborhoods are populated with white people. It must really suck to be so damned uncivilized that you have to move next to white people in order to feel like you have opportunity.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 19, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...





NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Truth be told my rabid, simian, plaything...I  my "opportunity" has been granted already.

The majority of the people in my own immediate surroundings are diverse, professionally accomplished, well educated, and secure in who they are.

They are not plaugued by lack of education mental illness nor acute paranoia and low  self esteem as YOU are.

 No one but a new generation aspiring KKK inbreds would  gain anything by being anywhere near filthy white trash like you. 

So please, keep on ranting and scouring the internet for whatever you think thatvI will waste time reading....ss opposed to being here ranting and raving, why don't you beer guzzling, cross  eyed peckerwoods meet with your city council to keep the people that you dont want around out of "Dogpatch"?

You're just cheap form of entertainment not to be taken seriously......speaking of articles, I think you might be in this picture, Gomer.

Why I Have No Sympathy for Angry White Men


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2016)

Lastamender said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So you cant suggest a better title? I'll note your comments as irrelevant for future reference.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2016)

Yarddog said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


I disagree. Most white men suffer from a huge inferiority complex. I see it at every turn. Take for instance the anger they have at the subject matter of the thread. It chaps their asses that white women come to Black men.  There is no reason other than insecurity for their display of anger. .It really hurts NCC1791.  He is probably purple from being so red in the face.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 19, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Black men suck, ask the asians



We dont have to ask. They freely tell us we are the best.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 20, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



I just gave you tons of verifiable evidence that blacks want to live in white affluent suburbs, so what do you do? deny and lie, an ad hominem. That's all you really have when arguing against the pathetic reality of black people. If the majority of you are so well off and happy, then would you mind ending this immoral housing push by your man Obama? after all according to you blacks don't need it, and why the hell live by people like me? Your delusions cannot change the facts we all know.

I don't give a shit what you say about yourself on the internet, blacks lie constantly and there is no point accepting anything I cannot verify. What can be verified is there is a 1 in 3 chance you have a criminal record, 1 in 20 chance you are in jail, and a 30% chance you didn't graduate high school.  Maybe someday your small primitive mind will grasp that concept, but I doubt it.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 20, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Black men suck, ask the asians
> ...



I gave you stats and you give an anecdote, once again illustrating the futility of trying to have an intelligent conversation with people who are cognitively genetically handicapped. It is really too bad the NBA doesn't produce an export, or support 15 million jobs or we would not have to argue. Lincoln was spot on, we do not belong together, he should have sent you home.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Only fools like you think stats mean much. I prefer real life women telling it like it is.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 20, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Ah, an idiot actually saying anecdote is more valuable than statistics, all I have to do is let you speak and out comes the drivel

Your smaller brain and lower IQ comes from being the only haplogroup to not have neanderthal DNA. Funny to hear you slam that because they did have larger cranial volumes


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 20, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Of course you give a s*** about every word that I say,  because you continue to answer what I say.....don't you? 

If I believed that someone was blatantly  inferior and couldn't stand the thought of them residing in my neighborhood, I certainly would  not frustrate myself by searching the Internet for statitics that the were not "capable" of comprehending.......I would stay as far away from them as I possibly could, and would no even dignify them with a single word.

You are right about one thing, I don't and would  not want to live near anyone like you at all. 

You're psychotic.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 20, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Yes. anecdotes prove stats wrong all the time. Only an idiot wouldnt know that.

Neanderthals definitely had big heads like you white cave gibbons. However that larger cranial cavity was dedicated to visual acuity and not cognitive functions like reasoning or anything to do with intelligence.  I love when you cave gibbons mention that and I make you face your lack of intelligence.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 20, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



anecdotes 'prove' stats wrong?? LOL keep talking moron, keep posting the logical fallacies. I know you are too limited to know the difference but educated folks can see it

Except that all testing of cognitive functions shows whites are superior. I can post the test results, you can't post anything but your lies.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 20, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



the only reason I give a shit about you goons is that you vote and make laws that annoy me. Which stat have I posted that I do not understand? still waiting for your analysis liar, blacks have higher crime rates and somehow you are going to 'refute' that

Great, I don't want to live by you either and there are a lot of whites like me, so will you fight to end forced integration?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 21, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



I don't need to "fight" to "end" anything you moron. 

No one is stopping me from living where I choose to. 

YOU'RE problem  is that YOU cannot stop anyone from living where they choose...that's your issue, not mine.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 21, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...


Calling on your fellow cave gibbons for support and pretending they are intelligent doesnt cut it honky boy.

White testing is just as ridiculously irrelevant as most of you white cave chimps. Gimme a break. No one takes that silly shit as credible except retarded cave chimps such as yourself. Go get deloused with that bullshit.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 22, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



forced integration is not 'living where one chooses' loser because if people just like me choose to only live by each other, then you assholes demand to move next to me.  How about everyone is free to associate with their own kind? instead of being harassed by lowlife black monkeys who can't make their own neighborhoods worth a damn?


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 22, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



who did I call on for support? lying dumbass

*nobody* takes standardized testing such as PISA, ACT, SAT, etc. as credible? prove it liar

'anecdotes prove stats wrong' ... you are breathtakingly stupid, and it is funny because you cant grasp just how stupid you are


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 22, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Everyone IS "free" to "associate" with who they "choose", you dumbass cave creature.

You are just not "free" to prevent others from living where they choose to.

Now, instead of throwing a tantrum about that on an anonymous message board on the internet, why don't you pack your belongings and move to a place where you have no nearby neighbors?

There you go....your problem is solved.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 22, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



problem not solved dumbshit, I live amongst whites who are like me, but you and your diversity Nazis want to force in some worthless porch monkeys because you don't want my neighborhood too white and you claim they have a better chance at life in my white neighborhood. We freely congregated together, forcing people at government gunpoint to integrate is immoral and antithetical to freedom.

We don't like you and don't want your fucking diversity. If you can't make your own neighborhoods safe and prosperous, it's your own damn fault that you are animals.

Where the White People Live

_....the existence of self-segregated wealthy white areas close by low-income minority ones isn't unique....
....Racially concentrated areas of affluence, by the researchers' definition, are census tracts where 90 percent or more of the population is white and the median income is at least four times the federal poverty level, adjusted for the cost of living in each city._


Living Together, Learning Apart

_The two schools’ tables demonstrate an alarming fact about the district as a whole: Now that parents have more say in their children’s education than they have in decades, San Francisco’s public schools are increasingly segregated.....
......Sanchez said the lack of diversity at Cleveland actually makes his job easier.
“*The more homogeneous your population is, the easier it is to run it* — the expectations of the families are very similar,” he said, noting there aren’t many discipline problems at his school.

That’s a far different attitude than the one Sanchez had 10 years ago as a lefty firebrand on the school board. At the time, the seven members were grappling with how to remake the student assignment system, and Sanchez wanted to use race as a tiebreaker when two students were vying for the same spot and to give public housing residents priority.

He didn’t succeed — and he’s long abandoned that fight._

_“I’ve raised the white flag, so to speak,” he said. “*There’s a patina of people wanting diversity, but when the rubber hits the road, they’re going to make the best decisions for their family. I don’t think most families actually want it.”*_


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 22, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



MY neighborhood is "safe and prosperous" and includeq ...if  yours is not,; that's not  MY problem,; you damn fool...it's yours l


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 22, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Mine is fine unless you goons move in, that is my problem, Obama wants to make it unsafe by forced integration. My problem is you people, not my current neighbors.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...




LMAO...."Obama the bogeyman".

Idiot, please . It's a free country, and you're not being held hostage here....you're free to leave.

There are plenty of places in the world that you could move to where the population of blacks is so infinitesimal that you would never encounter another one for the rest of your life. 

Instead of living in fear, why not get your sorry ass out? 

Speaking for myself, while I cannot control the possibility of ending up living near some KKK nutcase like you, I certainly would not worry about it until it happened.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 23, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



why don't blacks leave? you are always complaining about this racist country, have been for over 150 years yet I don't see you guys moving your worthless asses out to Africa. In fact I see the opposite, Africans want to come live in this oppressive racist country, kind of shows what liars you are.

So I should never fight against unfair and immoral race laws that violate my rights? ah, fuck you asshole

You can control it dipshit, live with blacks. I guarantee you if you do that, then nobody like me (most whites) will ever move next to you. We go out of our way to get the hell away from you. The problem is that you blacks want to follow us with your housing laws. You want to follow us because you are primitive losers who can't make your own communities worth a damn.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 23, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


Yes, he could move to very rural Maine, but he'd have different things to bitch about then.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Isnt that the truth?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



ROFLMAO! You actually believe that by default ANY white person makes a better neighbor? 

I have never moved anywhere with the thought in mind that I would be "enhanced" by living  near "white people". I have lived around all races of people and the commin denominator has always been pride of ownership, advanced education and the ability to afford a better life. 

Every home that I have ever purchased I did so because I liked and could afford the home

On the other hand my own Mother lives in a town in  the midwest in the better part of town but  some of the nastiest, most poor WHITE garbage that I ever laid eyes on "live together" in that town.

I would not let my dog live in "their" neighborhood.
I 
I can assure you that there are NO blacks in that town who want to live anywhere near those inbred animals.

Cars parked on dirt, where there used to be grass, trash and filth all over the place, half naked, little pink bastards running up and down the street with snotty noses and dirty faces.

You can wage whatever fight you wish to cave boy, but, you will not stop anyone from living where they choose to, nor can I.

You have the freedom to live where you wish to, you cannot mandate where anyone else does.

You need to get that through  your thick neanderthal skull.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 23, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Better hope they don't lose this fear you speak of. I know, from experience, that most people fear being called a racist. They don't fear blacks as much as they don't trust them. Life experience taught them this. Live in a big city and this goes without saying. People who live in the country are 180 from this. For the most part, blacks that live in rural areas are generally as hard working, trustworthy, and honest as anyone. In urban areas, not so much. But  it's the same in every country. Criminals and low-lifes tend to live where government handouts are plenty.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 23, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


That was a pathetic comeback.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



I am not seeking your approval.


Besides, I was not trying a "comeback" to answer blatant stupidity.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 23, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


You couldn't even hope to piece together such a solid argument in your lifetime.

You only hold yourself in high regard because of the Democrat bubble that protects you from actually having to have a mastery of basic facts and the ability to use logic to further your agenda.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 23, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Fact: It is unlawful to mandate who can live where based on race

Fact: Ones race does not determine what quality of neighbor they will be.

Fact: People no matter what their race are not preassigned good behavior.


Logic: To dispute the above "facts" is in fact, illogical. Judging people based on INDIVIDUAL  merit and character IS logical.

You radical, extreme right, wingnuts are infamous for prejudging, stereotyping and categorizing.

One does not need to live in a "bubble" of any political designation to see or know that.

To think like your ilk, one needs to be driven by fear, paranoia and scapegoating....the same type which made Nazis Germany "great" at one time.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 23, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...


You need to read my sig some time. You clearly don't understand what "paranoia" is.

When you have fuckwads like Asclepias and Guno constantly posting overt anti-white rhetoric and the most you can find from even the most independent Democrat posters all over the web is tacit disapproval, that is more than cause for "fear". When you have fuckwads like Asclepias and Guno constantly posting overt anti-white rhetoric while complaining about "white supremacy" and every so-called "anti-racist" is practically cheering them on, that is more than cause for "scapegoating".

You don't get to be a "progressive" and fuck over white people, Christians and men. You don't get to whine and scream about "fascism" and "segregation" when you actively encourage segregation on school campuses via "safe spaces", and when you actively encourage blatantly racist and fascist "identity politics". You don't get call yourself a leftist when you subscribe to everything the "far right" believes as long as it is proposed by brown lips.

If I sound like a right winger to you it is because of how far off course you retards actually are from your stated beliefs and goals, not because I am even remotely right wing. I am nothing more than a product of all the ideals and beliefs of the LEFT put into action without the excuses and the partisan bullshit.

The fact that someone like me sides with the right so adamantly should be more than cause for "paranoia" for you clowns.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 23, 2016)

Wherever he lives on the political spectrum, PTBW, Proud To Be White Forever, is a professed white nationalist.  So you, PTBW, with your finger on the funny button just to show how disrespectful you are of others, can pretend to be using "logic" but we know it's a ruse.
Nasty piece of white trash that just can't keep away from a discussion where he can spread his stink.
Why do you even talk to us if we are all so inferior to your superior intellect?
Pahhh!!!


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> Wherever he lives on the political spectrum, PTBW, Proud To Be White Forever, is a professed white nationalist.  So you, PTBW, with your finger on the funny button just to show how disrespectful you are of others, can pretend to be using "logic" but we know it's a ruse.
> Nasty piece of white trash that just can't keep away from a discussion where he can spread his stink.
> Why do you even talk to us if we are all so inferior to your superior intellect?
> Pahhh!!!


I am a professed ALLY of white nationalists, moron. They are more progressive and closer to fixing the problems than the losers who arrogantly claim to be the answer to those very problems.

Your whining about my use of a harmless emoticons and your refusal to engage me on the thousands of substantive posts I do make is the reason why I choose to side with white nationalists over you and why I use the "funny" emotes for nearly every single post you make.

Get a fucking clue.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 23, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Wherever he lives on the political spectrum, PTBW, Proud To Be White Forever, is a professed white nationalist.  So you, PTBW, with your finger on the funny button just to show how disrespectful you are of others, can pretend to be using "logic" but we know it's a ruse.
> ...


I dearly wish reincarnation for you, bud, so you can spend a lifetime born as a black crack baby in Watts.  And maybe after that you will reincarnate into something more human.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Get a fucking clue.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 23, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Almost as persuasive and mind altering as the first time you said it.
But have a Happy Thanksgiving, anyway---   TO ALL.


----------



## ptbw forever (Nov 23, 2016)

OldLady said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


As opposed to admitting that you don't think a "black crack baby in Watts" is human?

That was particularly persuasive.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 25, 2016)

ptbw forever said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


There is nothing in what I said that would lead you to that conclusion.  Except your own twisted thinking.  Hope you had a good turkey day.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 25, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



FACT: Obama is dictating that black people live in certain 'too white' neighborhoods BASED ON RACE. Diversity and forced  integration are BASED ON RACE. thanks for admitting you guys are NAZIs


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 25, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



dumbass, I don't need to 'mandate' anything since people naturally self segregate as I have shown. It is you and your fucking kind that want to mandate racial integration. It isn't hard to understand, but you are black so I have more patience with your slow smaller mind.

Obama himself has declared that affluent white suburbs are better, so do blacks as that is why they demand laws to get them in or get them 'equal'. You can lie all you dumb black ass all day long, it won't change reality.


----------



## OldLady (Nov 25, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Actually, it was the Nazi's who discriminated, like some folks still clinging to that ideology, like you.  Obama doesn't really care about skin, he cares about breaking the cycle of poverty and the violent ghetto culture, and to do that, people are more successful when they move out of the ghetto.  Which makes perfect sense.  Better schools, less violence on the streets the kids play on, more upwardly mobile opportunities in local businesses, etc. etc. 
THAT's why he's subsidizing higher rents for folks on housing assistance to get them the hell out of the projects.  It didn't work for the past 50 years, so he's trying a different approach.  
Black folks take very good care of their things.  You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 25, 2016)

OldLady said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



you sure packed a lot of liberal lies into one paragraph

Obama and blacks do care about skin color, they rant about whites constantly. Don't try and bullshit me with that kind of crap.

Blacks do not take care of their things, everyone acknowledges that black ghettos are terrible. Now to make your narrative you want to lie and dismiss a reality that is well established.

The best neighborhoods happen to be large majority white, and we want it that to stay way because we have lots of evidence that blacks bring crime and decay. If we didn't care then blacks would not need housing laws to force themselves upon us. Once again you want to take race out of it when in fact blacks bitch about it all the time, typical lying liberal two step. Better neighborhoods are white because white people are better, it is incredible stupid to think that 'goodness' is absent people and white people moved there because opportunity existed in a vacuum.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 25, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Now that's funny. You claim your neighborhood is "fine", but the "possibility" of a black person moving somewhere near you has you a hysterical wreck. 

That's "Nazi" paranoia if there ever was.


----------



## 007 (Nov 25, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males.


I used to work in a supermaximum prison as a maintenance mechanic III for the state of WI, and frequently when I'd have to walk down the inside cell corridors instead of behind them in the maintenance alleys, the blacks would say things like... "I'll fuck you up cracka, I'll keel you mutha fucka, you white devil, I'll fuckin' keel you"... and at 6' 2", 215 lbs and worked hard all my life and raised in WI in small hick towns full of farmers and hicks, they get liquored up and fight and so would I. One time I stopped and looked right at this black badass talkin' ass clown and said, "ya know what black boy, this door between us is for YOUR protection, not MINE"... and I got immediately called into the office and was given 3 days off without pay. But whites scared of BLACKS? Pfft... give me a fuckin' break. I've never known a single white guy AFRAID of you blacks... NO ONE... EVER. Get a fuckin' clue.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 25, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...




That's right out of a "Nazi" handbook...white people are better?

If you were in 1930's Germany and did not fit their Aryan model of superiority, you would have been baked or gassed.

Anyway, you can beat this dead horse until it is "skelatized".
It will not change anything. 

You don't like it when you think that you're getting a helping of your own bigotry and ignorance...do you?


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 25, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Lol. I think you're the "dumbass" here. It's you, not I who is throwing the cjildish tantrum over your own paranoia about something you cannot do a thing about.

The fact that you are so obsessed with


NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Lol. It looks like you're  the dumbass here, Jethro. 

People tend to live where their resources allow them to, and YES there are laws that prevent ignorant individuals like YOU from turning the clock back to 1950.

You can piss and moan all that you want to, but I'm finished being entertained by your whining.

 Write a letter to your billionaire corporatist president and let's see if it even gets read.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 26, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



A black person that can actually afford and wants to live amongst people like me probably hates blacks too, there are plenty of other choices for such a person. The real world shows us that people self segregate when given freedom. I have been here 8 years and so far very few blacks have shown interest.

A black piece of garbage like you that Obama wants to force upon me because my locale is too white is immoral left wing racial oppression.

My neighborhood is fine, but only a leftwing black jackass would think it isn't possible to ruin a neighborhood. There have been plenty of examples, like what blacks have done to Detroit


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 26, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



You are finished because you lost the argument. People want segregation, I gave you plenty of evidence for that, but really we all know that nobody wants to live by blacks or you guys would not be crying about housing laws.

You claim one cannot mandate where people should live when that is exactly what Obama is doing by working against our natural desire to segregate. Only a black man could contradict himself so blatantly and not have the brains to understand it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Nov 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...



What are you saying about black women ?


----------



## miketx (Nov 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


You probably have a big fat one tied up in your closet.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 26, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



where have I ever said to kill anybody? you lying SOB

wanting to be left alone and not be forced to live by you is nothing like the Nazis, it is you diversity jackboots that are obsessed with people like me


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 26, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



There was no argument here to lose, you stupid cave creature. All that I did was respond to some of your ranting for entertainment,
You can "blame Obama" and post  as much you wish to about how racist, neo nazi, white supremacist scumbags like you want to segregate.

Obama did not originate the fair housing act, you stupid, pink, inbred Klucker,

Lyndon Johnson signed it into law back in 1968. If anything, All that Obama has done is to supporte an update of the law.

I actually agree with you to an extent. I think that those who want to be segregated should be allowed to MOVE........to a remote location. Away from the rest of civilization forever.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 26, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



Obama is trying to more forcefully integrate, I gave you the link, I know you are short on information but all you had to do was read.... oh, that's right, I forgot you are black and have difficulty in that regard

I don't care who started it, I care what is happening today. It failed to achieve your integrated NAZI diversity utopia because most people don't want that. Most folks are like me, we did self segregate and want to be left the hell alone. The problem is that you losers keep following us because you suck at civilization.

We agree, good, now we can together call off the left wing jackboots.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 26, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



No we don't agree. I don't categorize entire groups of people. 

If I assumed that the entire white population of this country  was as ignorant as you are, that would be a big mistake.


----------



## BULLDOG (Nov 26, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



I agree and support a lot of what you post. Sometimes you let your lack of understanding and fear of white people force you to make the same types of mistakes that the KKK makes. Don't get me wrong. I'm not tying to compare you to them, and I don't blame you for having a slanted understanding, but blanket statements as broad as yours will screw you up every time.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 27, 2016)

,





katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



yes your kind does categorize, you rant all the time about all white people without ever qualifying it and you want laws based upon skin color only, which the most obnoxious gross generalization one can make

I educated you in this thread, I posted data and links that you did not even know about while you posted exactly nothing but your own primitive and tortured logic. I have trashed your every argument, now lying black man puffs out his chest and declares me ignorant. I can't think of a better example of how utterly stupid black people are. Maybe if you type it in bold and all caps, that might make it more perfectly black


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 27, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for reinforcing my point. 

YES, YOU are ONE, INDIVIDUALLY IGNORANT, white person, and not all are like you, nor or ALL black people like me. Anyone who believes that a person's race, by default makes them who they are, is patently stupid.

You have not "trashed" me nor anyone else in this forum. 

All that you have done is to put your own ignorance on display.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 27, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > ,
> ...



nice comeback, just stomp your foot harder and that makes you correct, blackthink is so primitive


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 27, 2016)

NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



No "stomping" is necessary, you are much more  "primitive" than most of today's civilization. What you post proves this to be factual.

Your type of thinking has been outlawed from being put into action for decades.


----------



## NCC1701 (Nov 28, 2016)

katsteve2012 said:


> NCC1701 said:
> 
> 
> > katsteve2012 said:
> ...



my type of thinking relies on statistical reality and reason, your primitive mind works off anecdote and feelings

you can't outlaw thinking you dumbfuck


----------



## katsteve2012 (Nov 29, 2016)

I stated that "your primitive thinkin


NCC1701 said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> > NCC1701 said:
> ...



Your type of thinking relies on selected statistical data that you believe justifies your ignorant, backward generalizing as opposed to judging 
individual behavior, which is what I base my thinking on.

I dI'd not state that "thinking" can be "outlawed",  you fucking moron. Putting certain thoughts into action can be.

And quit playing stupid, infantile semantics. That is beneath even the likes of you.


----------



## Mudda (Nov 30, 2016)

Look, with gave you guys the fat and ugly white chicks, and that's all you're getting! Know your place! Go fuck a fat white ho today!


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Dec 10, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...



It is their soft vagina that feels so good.  Dicks just don't feel as good as vaginas.  It's simple.  Weak men make their decisions this way.  You are a weak man.  You make decisions based on the feeling of the vagina.  It makes her a good person because her vagina feels good to you.  It is pretty sad really.  If you are in your teens or early 20's then I will give you a free pass.  Otherwise you are a completely weak person totally lead by emotions.  You are dangerous if you can't objectively assess a person without touching their genitals.


----------



## vasuderatorrent (Dec 10, 2016)

westwall said:


> Everyone fears that which they don't know.  It's not a race issue at all.  You could be from Mars and if you are unknown people will fear you.  On the other hand, it is those rare people who conquer their fear who do great things.



I don't hate black people.  I do however hate black people who talk about race 24/7.  I wish they would all be killed.  Does that make me racist?  I live in a racially diverse area but in my entire life I have met exactly zero black people that talk about race 24/7.  Some reason they show up on tv all the time.  They show upon the internet constantly.  They are constantly being criticized.  I feel like I am on a hidden camera prank show.  There is so much talk about whiney black people that are obsessed with race issues but I have
never met one in real life.  I think this is just a big ole scam.  Black people aren't really a bunch of whiney, pathetic worthless trash.  People are just trying to trick us into thinking that.  Sorry.  I am not falling for it.  I have met too many black people to know better.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 10, 2016)

vasuderatorrent said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


You must be gay if you dont know all vaginas are soft.  A good vagina doesnt make you a good person. What gave you the idea I even had sex with her?  I see you must be another white guy full of butt hurt like many white women have told me.


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 30, 2016)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


Ha! We finally got one! Serena Williams bitch! Boom! White guys rarely score a hot black chick. The ultimate catch would be Beyonce of course. But anyways, black women need to stop being racist and date us white guys.

Does Justin beiber bang any hot black chicks?


----------



## sealybobo (Dec 30, 2016)

vasuderatorrent said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone fears that which they don't know.  It's not a race issue at all.  You could be from Mars and if you are unknown people will fear you.  On the other hand, it is those rare people who conquer their fear who do great things.
> ...


They use race, religion, guns to divide us


----------



## Snouter (Dec 31, 2016)

I have made out with one (or maybe two, high and stuff, not sure) afro american females back in the old days.  They were not the typical, ugly, obese black slobs of today, they were hot.  Bubble butts, small waists, juicy lips.  They fucking loved my white body and 8 incher.  I had to disconnect the phone line cause they called like I had impregnated them when that was not the case IMO.


----------



## Godboy (Jan 1, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> vasuderatorrent said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The problem with bedding down black chicks is, you cant shake them loose after that. They become very attached to white guys. Black chicks are only used in desperate situations when you cant find even a slobby white girl to sleep with, so they generally arent worth the hassle, but hey, sometimes your drunk and you just need a hole to blow your load in. Black chicks are good for that. Your women are very promiscuous, ya know.. easy, or as you homeboys like to say, "black bitches are loose".


----------



## Snouter (Jan 1, 2017)

Very true.  My "limited" experience at night clubs and as a musician in dive bars is black females that are good looking are prostitutes and those that are not will give you a serious disease for free.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 3, 2017)

Snouter said:


> Very true.  My "limited" experience at night clubs and as a musician in dive bars is black females that are good looking are prostitutes and those that are not will give you a serious disease for free.



Thats interesting. A good friend of mine has been a bass player in top 40 clubs for years, and used to bring white females home after playing far more than Black females. His contention was that they were "much easier" to pick up.


----------



## Marek1483 (Jan 16, 2017)

Why do think there are Oceans?  Around blax , never relax.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 6, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


The bachelor just dumped the black girl. Two white girls remain. She was pretty and nice and acted very white but ultimately he chose two white chicks. She must have been ashy and didn't have pretty smelling hair like white women do.

How many days do black women go without washing their hair? I knew these girls they'd go out and get their hair did and try to keep that hair do fresh for what seemed like 5 days. That's nasty.


----------



## Marek1483 (Mar 6, 2017)

As we balkanize parameters will be set.  New Africa has developed , Mexifornia , Solutria etc.  Areas for race mixers will also exist.  Multicultural urban areas will be UN controlled.  From race to gender then income  ; all will be bluntly the same.  Androgenous mystery meat in a socialized "bernie" atmosphere.  The organic separation is occurring right under your nose.  A choice for everyone.  More than 90% of whites will remain pure.  The vast majority of White Women will chose White Men.  White Men very seldom show interest  in black women.  Not a lot of folks do , not even their own.  Strange , everyone wants a White Lady.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 7, 2017)

Marek1483 said:


> As we balkanize parameters will be set.  New Africa has developed , Mexifornia , Solutria etc.  Areas for race mixers will also exist.  Multicultural urban areas will be UN controlled.  From race to gender then income  ; all will be bluntly the same.  Androgenous mystery meat in a socialized "bernie" atmosphere.  The organic separation is occurring right under your nose.  A choice for everyone.  More than 90% of whites will remain pure.  The vast majority of White Women will chose White Men.  White Men very seldom show interest  in black women.  Not a lot of folks do , not even their own.  Strange , everyone wants a White Lady.



Not everyone wants a white female, however many(not all) white females have freely crossed over to other races by their own choice. 

You are partially correct for once. 
The vast majority of people everywhere date and eventually marry within their own race. There is nothing special about that preference.


----------



## Marek1483 (Mar 7, 2017)

katsteve2012 said:


> Marek1483 said:
> 
> 
> > As we balkanize parameters will be set.  New Africa has developed , Mexifornia , Solutria etc.  Areas for race mixers will also exist.  Multicultural urban areas will be UN controlled.  From race to gender then income  ; all will be bluntly the same.  Androgenous mystery meat in a socialized "bernie" atmosphere.  The organic separation is occurring right under your nose.  A choice for everyone.  More than 90% of whites will remain pure.  The vast majority of White Women will chose White Men.  White Men very seldom show interest  in black women.  Not a lot of folks do , not even their own.  Strange , everyone wants a White Lady.
> ...



Yes sir.  You are correct as well.  14 Words.


----------



## ThankU4votingTrump (Mar 11, 2017)

Sounds great!  The white women could teach you black boys how to be real men, how to speak proper English and how to pull your pants up.


----------



## ThankU4votingTrump (Mar 11, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The only resources in Africa are huts made out of mud.


----------



## katsteve2012 (Mar 12, 2017)

ThankU4votingTrump said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Before posting lies that make you appear to be stupid, you should do some research.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 12, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


If you black boyz with your big donkey cocks would stick to black babes with their tight azzes on the Hershey Bar Road there would be less mulato's born and having to call themselves black.


----------



## Marek1483 (Mar 12, 2017)

One thing you can count on.  Very few White Men opt for the sheboon.


----------



## The Great Goose (Mar 12, 2017)

Ah the race baiting threads.


----------



## miketx (Mar 12, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


I don't respond to these racist threads.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 28, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


I met a black woman. My buddy's wife's friend. I went to motor city casino he got a suite and these black girls have never hung out with a white dude before. She's been asking to meet me again.

I am certain lots of black women would date white guys if given a chance but no white guys in Detroit growing up and these women have never left the city just like white people in my city don't know any black people. We are so segregated. I hope it works out I'll let you know.


----------



## The Great Goose (Mar 28, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


White men don't know how to approach black women.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 29, 2017)

The Great Goose said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


What's your advice?


----------



## The Great Goose (Mar 29, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> The Great Goose said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Just treat them the same as you would a white girl. It's not rocket science.


----------



## sealybobo (Mar 29, 2017)

The Great Goose said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > The Great Goose said:
> ...



I've had black women tell me they like how I give them more attention/affection than a brother gives them.  We are probably better communicators where the black guys are probably just better in the sack.  I don't think white girls are dating black guys for the intellectual conversations.  Lets be honest.  Black women probably don't expect Tyrone to be a good communicator, good parent, provider or faithful loving spouse.  All she's thinking about at the time is dick.  I'm guessing this is why white women date black guys too.  It's taboo and they have big cocks.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> 
> Sometimes I look back on that experience as a very "fork in the road" moment in my life. What if I had never met her?  Would my oldest daughter have been born?  would I have even met my Black wife?  I wonder what makes most white women different from their male counter parts?  Is it because they have witnessed up close and personal the fragile white male ego?
> 
> thoughts...


My thoughts are that you have the fragile ego and are as racist as the most racist white people.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women once I got over hating white people.  I was forced to pair up with this white girl from Louisiana when I had moved past basic training and into the phase of my military career when i was being trained for my MOS in communications security field.  The talks we had regarding race were very frank and open. I was amazed that she easily spoke of the fears white males had of Black males. She should have known. Her father was a member of he KKK and she had heard all the horror stories since she was young enough to remember. It all made sense to me now that she explained the irrational fear white males have of Black males.
> ...


I must have really injured you emotionally to drag up this thread?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Just doing a little research on my new bestest friend.  Westwall wrecked your thread, dude.  He totally powned you.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do you know the moment you became a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I must really be in your head for you to have to research me.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Do you know the moment you realized I own you?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I'm still waiting for that to happen, brother.  When did you first realize that you were a racist?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I am always interested in understanding what makes deviants tick.  Can you tell me what you have accomplished in life that makes you believe you are better than others?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You no longer have to wait. Its happened already on 3 threads. The fact that you are PM'ing me makes it official.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


If you need input from a deviant you would be better served by self analysis. I cant help you much.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You mean we are not friends?  Don't you want white friends?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


But you can.  You are my case study.  Right now I am trying to figure out if you know you are a racist.  Well, do you?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I dont know you well enough and I have enough white friends.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You shouldnt tackle complex subjects like me. You should figure out why you are letting me control you to the point you are PM'ing me.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I sort of doubt that.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Are you going to cry about that all day?  So... are you a racist or what?  A simple yes or no will do.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Your doubt isnt of relevance.  Just trust me that I have enough white friends.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I was laughing not crying. So are you a deflector or what?  Why are you deflecting now?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Then just admit you aren't a racist, right?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


The only person deflecting is you.  Are you a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


If you think I am a racist then I give you permission. I am confident you will come to change your mind.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Youre the only person deflecting. Why are you deflecting?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do you deny being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Do you deny I am in your head rent free?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes, I deny it.

Do you deny being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Why did you PM me if I am not in your head?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Asked and answered.

Do you deny being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You never answered why you PM'd me and let me take up residence in your head.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes I did.  It's in this thread.

Do you deny being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Show me where.  I dont recall you admitting I am in your head.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


You will have to go and look for that yourself.  Do you deny being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


No I wont have to go look. I asked you. Please provide the proof.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Not my problem, brother.

Do you deny being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Yes its your problem. Its a rather large problem for your credibility.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Do you deny being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Do you deny deflecting?


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Could it be that you can't deny being a racist and you are not confident enough in your beliefs to state them?  Beliefs not worth stating are beliefs not worth having.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Yes, I categorically deny deflecting.  

Do you deny being a racist?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


I will state my beliefs once you address your shortcomings. I dont want to disrupt the process of your self analysis.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Often times people believe things that they are ashamed of.  For instance a black man who hates whites because of what happened 50 years ago to someone else.  Now we all know these are irrational beliefs, but hatred is irrational.  What is not irrational is when that person denies what they believe.  The reason it is not irrational is because deep down inside they know their beliefs are wrong.  So their silence is an admission that they know they are wrong.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


You shouldnt deny deflecting. We already pointed out your deflections. I am patient. I will wait with you.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I don't need you to do that.  I have all that I need in each of the threads to proceed without you.  You have given me more than I wanted.  Thank you, brother.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

It is irrational for black men to hate white men because white men hated black men.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Often times people believe things that they are ashamed of.  For instance a black man who hates whites because of what happened 50 years ago to someone else.  Now we all know these are irrational beliefs, but hatred is irrational.  What is not irrational is when that person denies what they believe.  The reason it is not irrational is because deep down inside they know their beliefs are wrong.  So their silence is an admission that they know they are wrong.


Your double talk is not addressing your deflections. You are only deflecting further from your personal problems.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

It is irrational for black communities to commit genocide.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ding said:
> ...


Yes you do need me to hold you to your self analysis. You need some self help and forcing you to concentrate is the only way you will get it.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

It is irrational for blacks to voluntarily stay on the white man's economic plantations.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> It is irrational for black communities to commit genocide.


Its irrational for white guys to deflect.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Blacks destroyed their nuclear families and that is why they are suffering today.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Blacks destroyed their nuclear families and that is why they are suffering today.


Whites deflect and this is why the world is in such a bad state.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Blacks are the most violent race in our society because they have no good black role models in their homes.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Black men have failed their community.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Blacks are the most violent race in our society because they have no good black role models in their homes.


Whites are the most violent race to every walk the planet primarily because they insist on deflecting.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

Blacks are three times more likely to abort their babies than whites.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> Blacks are three times more likely to abort their babies than whites.


Whites are 100 times more likely to catch lice than Blacks.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 2, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women *once I got over hating white people.*



You never got over hating white people, dude.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women *once I got over hating white people.*
> ...


Obviously I did. I have slept with over 200 white women.


----------



## ding (Apr 2, 2017)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > ....in their lives at one point in time past the age of 18.  Get your mind out of the bedroom. Not like that. Personally, I found it very enlightening talking to white women *once I got over hating white people.*
> ...


He is the biggest racist on these boards.


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 2, 2017)

ding said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


I never told you i was a racist.  You keep deflecting.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Apr 7, 2017)

Asclepias said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



 Not even 200 crack whores, tbh.


----------



## Kat (Apr 8, 2017)

*Closed. Off topic and too personal.*


----------

